# Carpro Launch Spotless



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

News from Carpro

Hello everyone!

we are very happy to launch here our new product, the *Spotless* - water marks remover.


Spotless car paint is a beautiful thing, but it is difficult to maintain in a world of hard, mineral-laden water without constant polishing. CarPro *Spotless* chemically breaks down the mineral deposits left behind by water droplets (Otherwise known as 'water spots') before they can etch into the finish, thus negating the need for time consuming abrasive correction, and prolonging the life of the paint film. If left unattended, water spotting can cause permanent damage to the most resilient of vehicle surfaces, including automotive clearcoat, brightwork trim, and glass! Even the best protective ceramic sealants are not fully impervious, and can benefit from periodic chemical water-spot removal to keep them at the peak of their functional and aesthetic performance. *Spotless*'s proprietary blend of carefully balanced gentle acids safely removes heavy mineral deposits on most vehicle surfaces, and can even be used to help maintain our own CQuartz line of nanotechnology coatings(most likely other coatings as well). If you are looking for a fast and efficient water-spot remover to dissolve unsightly bonded mineral contaminants from your car or motorcycle, CarPro *Spotless* is the solution to your problems.

Features & Specifications

•	Advanced balanced-acid formula safely dissolves hard-water deposited mineral residues before etching can occur.

•	Developed to quickly remove damaging water spots on both single-stage and clear-coated paint finishes, as well as glass, whilst still being gentle on delicate chrome, stainless steel, anodized aluminum, plastic, and rubber trims.

•	Compatible for use on all CQuartz Nano-Coatings.

Application Instructions

First, wash and dry the vehicle to remove any surface grime or contaminants that could interfere with the performance of Spotless.
Ensure that the vehicle is parked in the shade, and that the surface to be treated is cool to the touch. 
Start by shaking the bottle to integrate the active ingredients before spraying Spotless directly onto the surface, and working the product in thoroughly one panel at a time with a CarPro Applicator Sponge. 
Wipe off the remaining product residue with a soft Microfiber Towel, and rinse the surface thoroughly to neutralize the solution. 
Dry and inspect the surface, and repeat if any mineral deposits remain.

*It is advisable to apply Spotless in a well-ventilated area, and to wear chemical-resistant gloves and eye protection to avoid possible skin and eye irritation.

Note: Spotless may impact the performance of conventional waxes, sealants, and windscreen rain repellents, so reapply protection after water-spot removal is complete.

we made a short video demonstration to show how its applied and work without affect coatings!, 
this test panel in the video is coated with CQUK , sprayed hard minerals water , baked for 2 weeks under sunlight and heat gun baked.






Spotless sold in 50ml, 500ml, 1L , 5L 
RRP for 500ml sprayer : *8 GBP* incl. VAT

Consumption for badly spotted full car : ~150ml

small stock already available at CleanYourCar UK, ( not online yet though)
CarPro UK and Elite CarCare will receive it in few days as well. and hopefully other resellers as well

any questions or remarks will be gladly answered!:thumb:


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Boom. What I have been waiting for


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Interesting.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Bet that's good for glass shower doors. 
Gonz.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

great gonzo said:


> Bet that's good for glass shower doors.
> Gonz.


Mothers day is coming up... hmmm :speechles haha


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Yet another great CarPro product to have in my arsenal!


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

great gonzo said:


> Bet that's good for glass shower doors.
> Gonz.


Yes it is Gonzo! great for glass , sinks , bathroom walls etc..
its acid base but safe to use and doesnt gives you headache like many household Anti Calc removers.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I nice little group buy on this on all sizes would be good to get it tested out Avi:thumb:


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

will sort something out in few days, first need to make some more stocking in the UK
in the meantime who ever wants to buy can find it at CYC , 
prices are not that high as well.!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Cquartz said:


> will sort something out in few days, first need to make some more stocking in the UK
> in the meantime who ever wants to buy can find it at CYC ,
> prices are not that high as well.!


Sounds good Avi as looking to have Craig do a full demo of this at NE Scotland meet in March


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

Lets hope it arrives to Argentina! Very nice product.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Looks very good, will need to try it


----------

